# Is this you? (18+ only, please)



## Orana (Jan 22, 2018)

I've been looking for quite some time for someone to roleplay with who's detailed, descriptive, and passionate about their character and the story we would write together, post by post. 

I'm a bit of a reluctant romantic; I'm mushy-gushy, but I don't like to be.  I'm a Dominant, and I like to have someone to gush over me, even more than I could with them (which is quite a lot). I run several different groups, including roleplay groups, and my one OC is my absolute favorite: a bakeneko/nekomata hybrid who's found herself to be an Empress (through marriage) of a supernatural empire in a medieval realm. She's tough and sly and seductive as hell, but incredibly unfamiliar to being anyone's role model, let alone an entire empire. I'd love to have a furry companion at her side (I'm thinking more feral than anthro), to keep her company and go out hunting at night with. Outside of the roleplay world, this companion would be my pet, and after a trial where we both get to know one another (and anyone else I'm acquainted with sexually; I'm polyamorous and we're a big, sexy family), I'd have them wear my collar proudly.

If this doesn't fit you for any reason, that's fine. I'm also not against making friends (especially those who are accepting or apart of the LGBTQ+ alliance). Are you a specific kind of furry, something out of the ordinary like me (mine is actually based off ancient, twin-tailed, demonic felines that resemble panthers ^-^)? I'd love to hear all about it! (I'm a huge nerd when it comes to creating characters and researching their origins, etc.)

Til I hear from you, 
 Orana


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 22, 2018)

Medieval Fantasy, eh.

I wish you luck in your search for one or more partners, love.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 25, 2018)

I like para RP and making friends! Haven't fleshed out my character's origin, but i'm not opposed to doing so! It would give me some decent writing practice


----------



## Elamental4 (Jan 25, 2018)

Orana said:


> I've been looking for quite some time for someone to roleplay with who's detailed, descriptive, and passionate about their character and the story we would write together, post by post.
> 
> I'm a bit of a reluctant romantic; I'm mushy-gushy, but I don't like to be.  I'm a Dominant, and I like to have someone to gush over me, even more than I could with them (which is quite a lot). I run several different groups, including roleplay groups, and my one OC is my absolute favorite: a bakeneko/nekomata hybrid who's found herself to be an Empress (through marriage) of a supernatural empire in a medieval realm. She's tough and sly and seductive as hell, but incredibly unfamiliar to being anyone's role model, let alone an entire empire. I'd love to have a furry companion at her side (I'm thinking more feral than anthro), to keep her company and go out hunting at night with. Outside of the roleplay world, this companion would be my pet, and after a trial where we both get to know one another (and anyone else I'm acquainted with sexually; I'm polyamorous and we're a big, sexy family), I'd have them wear my collar proudly.
> 
> ...



I can do something with you if you're still interested. HMU and we can discuss details.


----------



## Orana (Jan 27, 2018)

Ahh! I actually have replies! ^-^ 

As you all can tell, I'm brand-new here, so if a follow is how things are done here, follow away! For all interested, I'd love a message on what your character would be and how they'd acclimate to the realm ^-^ 

Nyahhh!~ I'm so excited to hear from you all!

Orana


----------



## Umberle (Feb 16, 2018)

I have to sqeee with excitement at seeing a nekomata. I _just_ finished doing the base designs on one in the past couple of nights!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Feb 26, 2018)

im interested and i also have  sorta fleshed out backstory. hope your still doing this


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Feb 27, 2018)

Hmm...this seems pretty damn interesting. I'm always down to try new and unfamiliar stories. I'm a literate RPer, myself. Dunno if you're still looking for a partner, but if you are, I'll let you PM me about it. I also have a discord, as well.


----------



## Daiz Goofball Wrighty (Feb 28, 2018)

Trust me I am truly detailed and passionate about my character and story that I tell for each character that I create. I would love to do so but the only problem with me is that I don't share in the real world neither in role-play either.
I have nothing against what kind of sexual you are but I'm just not into Polyamory because I don't share and I probably never will because of the fact that I want to know that my partner is loyal to me and me alone.


----------



## Orana (Mar 9, 2018)

Still looking for my RP, any and all characters that would fit nicely within the world created!~

I'm less interested in looking for a pet, at the moment, knowing it takes time to find someone who would mesh well with me and my character, but I love each and every one of these comments here! Support for my little ol' RP is certainly motivating!

Apologies, too, for my tardy reply >.< RL gets busy~

Orana


----------



## Paintedfoxy (Mar 11, 2018)

Hiya! I'm an experienced RP and I love the concept for your RP. it sounds like a lot of fun. I'm I fox angel hybrid and would love to chat more and see if we mesh and could work together. Feel free to PM me and we can talk about it.


----------



## chiz (Mar 12, 2018)

Orana said:


> I've been looking for quite some time for someone to roleplay with who's detailed, descriptive, and passionate about their character and the story we would write together, post by post.
> 
> I'm a bit of a reluctant romantic; I'm mushy-gushy, but I don't like to be.  I'm a Dominant, and I like to have someone to gush over me, even more than I could with them (which is quite a lot). I run several different groups, including roleplay groups, and my one OC is my absolute favorite: a bakeneko/nekomata hybrid who's found herself to be an Empress (through marriage) of a supernatural empire in a medieval realm. She's tough and sly and seductive as hell, but incredibly unfamiliar to being anyone's role model, let alone an entire empire. I'd love to have a furry companion at her side (I'm thinking more feral than anthro), to keep her company and go out hunting at night with. Outside of the roleplay world, this companion would be my pet, and after a trial where we both get to know one another (and anyone else I'm acquainted with sexually; I'm polyamorous and we're a big, sexy family), I'd have them wear my collar proudly.
> 
> ...




i like this idea. though the character i have that i think would fit is not feral, so if that doesnt work then thats okay. cant win them all right?  and i would guess passionate about my character fits in with me. this oc of mine is my proudest work   But i would absolutely like to discuss this with you in dms or telegram or discord or whatever  that is if you are still interested in this?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooh, are you still looking? I'm not a feral roleplayer, sorry, but I'm into dominant female characters.
If you wanna work something out, let me know.


----------



## Noivian (Mar 18, 2018)

Hmm, interesting.


----------



## charlesgray (Mar 19, 2018)

Very interesting idea, If you are still available i’d enjoy Starting something


----------



## Daiz Goofball Wrighty (Mar 21, 2018)

Orana said:


> Ahh! I actually have replies! ^-^
> 
> As you all can tell, I'm brand-new here, so if a follow is how things are done here, follow away! For all interested, I'd love a message on what your character would be and how they'd acclimate to the realm ^-^
> 
> ...



Well I would really like to see if me and you can roll play together and see how things work out as I understand what it feels like to be new somewhere plus I really want to get to know you the next guy or the next girl.


----------



## Daiz Goofball Wrighty (Mar 21, 2018)

Orana said:


> Still looking for my RP, any and all characters that would fit nicely within the world created!~
> 
> I'm less interested in looking for a pet, at the moment, knowing it takes time to find someone who would mesh well with me and my character, but I love each and every one of these comments here! Support for my little ol' RP is certainly motivating!
> 
> ...




If you are still looking and want to see if I character is match up well then I would really like to see how things workout plus the fact that I understand that real life gets busy so I wouldn't really be offended.


----------



## Ota Kibagami (Mar 21, 2018)

Orana said:


> Still looking for my RP, any and all characters that would fit nicely within the world created!~
> 
> I'm less interested in looking for a pet, at the moment, knowing it takes time to find someone who would mesh well with me and my character, but I love each and every one of these comments here! Support for my little ol' RP is certainly motivating!
> 
> ...




To be honest I just want you to know that I would like to role play with you and also know that you'll be by my side. I know their real life get stuff but things happen as I understand that and that's why I want to do my best to role play with you. While also getting to know you and your character better.


----------

